# Does Gasol get moved this season?



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

The team has improved talent wise but as of now their record really doesn't reflect it. Rudy Gay is showing future all-star potential and overall we've been solid on the offensive end. Where we still lack is leadership and also on the defensive end, which leads me to my question. Do you think there's a strong chance that Pau gets moved for some pieces to go along with the other young players we have? I'm not putting all our problems on his back but he's the only big piece we have, so when trade talks come up he will of course be the dude we'd put out there.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm not sure if he is going to get traded, however i hope he does. The problem is that i really don't see a lot of teams willing to give fair value for him.

He is having one of his worst seasons (or the worst) and he is injured once again... at this point i would take any young player with potential + a cap filler for him.

A couple of trades that may work:

Lakers: Brown + Bynum
Bulls: T. Thomas + Joe smith + Duhon

Add picks/fillers if needed.

I think the bulls one is the most likely. If the lakers didn't traded Bynum for Kidd i doubt they are going to trade him for gasol. From the bulls i would want T.Thomas + Noah however i don't see them giving both for only one player.

Then we would need to get rid of Damon/Duhon as we would have 4 pgs. Cavs/Heat would be good trading partners to get rid of both of them. I really wouldn't ask for anything in return, just get rid of them so conley/lowry can split the playing time without those scrubs.


what other grizzlies fans think about my trade idea with the bulls?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Memphis gets raped in that Chicago trade.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I like the idea of bringing in Tyrus or Noah but I would want a pick or Deng/Gordon in return.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Gordon / Deng are going to ask for the max after this season. I think we can ask for a bulls 1st round pick however.

Smith/Duhon are expiring after this season, so it would be pretty much Tyrus+Cap space+future first. I don't think you can ask for a lot more than that with how gasol has been playing

However we may try to do a Gasol+navarro for Gordon+Noah+Joe smith+draft pick... however I'm not sure if we want gordon with the grizzlies.

The bulls are a great defensive team so they can cover Gordon biggest weakness. We are one of the worst defensive teams so almost all SGs of the league would destroy us. And we would need to pay him a lot of money after this season or we would end up with nothing. We also have Mike miller already, and i don't see Gordon as a big upgrade over him.


but who has better trade ideas for Gasol?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...30~996~2171&teams=29~29~29~13~13~13&te=&cash=

i liked this one someone else proposed


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Gasol's trade value may be down a bit but it isn't down to the point where I'd deal him for nothing. I'm not sure how the numbers would match up but I'd be fine trading him for Tyrus Thomas and Luol Deng along with a scrub or a pick. As for that Laker trade I DO NOT want Kwame Brown anywhere near the team even if he has a expiring contract. I'm a Lamar Odom fan but he gets injured too much and his trade value is low as hell right now.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Gasol and JC Navarro for Marvin Williams, Josh Childress, and Speedy Claxton.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

NO DeAL!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm almost 100% sure he gets traded to Chicago.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Odom + Kwame for Gasol + Cardinal?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Nah I wouldn't do that one either. Everyone seems to want to deal Odom and Kwame to us and I just don't like them coming in at all.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

thaKEAF said:


> Nah I wouldn't do that one either. Everyone seems to want to deal Odom and Kwame to us and I just don't like them coming in at all.


No one else would either, including our front office.

As long as Gasol is happy, our management won't trade him unless it gets back a Bynum-level prospect (which probably won't happen at this point, given Pau's start to the season). Our record really has no bearing on a Pau trade, unless the team goes on another six- or seven-game losing streak and the Forum becomes even more of a tomb. Pau'll never get traded for trash like Lamar Odom.

The Bulls don't make sense for us anymore either, with Gordon and Deng wanting huge deals they aren't worth.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I also don't think that he will get traded before the end of the season, if at all. Let them play this year, see where they are headed and make a decision if the future of this team is with or without Pau Gasol. Right now there is no deal that would make the Grizzlies better or bring more talent.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Gasol's not going anywhere. Chicago's got nothing to offer. Ben Gordon can't play point guard. Rudy Gay's already a couple leagues ahead of the "MAGNIFICENT LUOL DENG". Memphis wouldn't have recruited the Spanish point guard if they were serious about dealing him. Unless they get Kevin Garnett I don't see this happening.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The thing about Deng is that he's Chicago's only player that with comparable value to Pau Gasol, and he plays the same position as our best player. Even if we went small, one of them would be out-of-position, and their talents wouldn't be maximized.

Then, Deng wants close to max money, and you can't win a title paying a guy like that those kinds of numbers, especially when Rudy's going to be a more impactful player.

I'm not a Tyrus fan.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I wanted him in the off-season. Now, not so much.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think a trade with Atlanta would actually be good for both teams, maybe something in the Gasol/Josh Smith mold. The Hawks would get a legit big, I'm not the biggest fan of Gasol, but a change of the scenery might be the best thing for him, he could build a very good duo with Joe Johnson for years to come, the supporting cast would also be more than capable of helping those two, Marvin Williams would also benefit from a lot of open looks. Josh on the other hand would be a great fit if the Grizzlies really want to play up-tempo. 

A trade is obviously not going to happen during this season, but if the owner situations remains the same and they can't find a solution to extend his contract, those two teams should talk.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't see the benefit for Atlanta of a Smith for Gasol swap.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If Gasol continues to play like he did at the start of this season, then this deal doesn't make sense. I don't expect that though since he clearly wasn't at a hundred percent, it might need a trade though for him to play his best basketball again. After he came back from his injury last year he was probably a top 15 or top 20 player, he had a PER of 24.2.

It really depends if you want a traditional low-post player who hasn't fulfilled his potential at the age of 27 yet (neither has Josh Smith of course) and go with a more traditional line-up. The spacing would definitely improve and he could open lanes with his passing. Or you go with a super athletic, but undersized four who can do almost everything and see if he can become a superstar type of player.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Their numbers for this season are actually pretty similar in points. Smith has a slight edge in rebounding and a significant edge in steals and blocking. Gasol however has the better shooting percentage, but Smith is also younger


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*LET ME SHOW YOU THE WAY PAU!!!!*


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Didn't want to say it that drastically, but there are certainly some tendencies that can remind one of Vince Carter's last days in Toronto when he quit.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> *LET ME SHOW YOU THE WAY PAU!!!!*


I actually like this idea. The Nets would get a boost in the paint, and the Grizzles will be very entertaining.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> I actually like this idea. The Nets would get a boost in the paint, and the Grizzles will be very entertaining.


I think he meant to say that Gasol is pulling a 2004-VC.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Rawse said:


> The thing about Deng is that he's Chicago's only player that with comparable value to Pau Gasol, and he plays the same position as our best player. Even if we went small, one of them would be out-of-position, and their talents wouldn't be maximized.
> 
> Then, Deng wants close to max money, and you can't win a title paying a guy like that those kinds of numbers, especially when Rudy's going to be a more impactful player.
> 
> I'm not a Tyrus fan.



hahaha

Deng > Gasol


Gasol is overrated. Not a frachise player, not a #2 option.

He is basically trash like Lamar Odom...hahaha ....a 3rd option on a good team.


Gasol is overrated as time has told so well. People had high hopes for him.

Give me Yi Jianlian over Pau Gasol 8 days of the week. 
He is what Pau Gasol will never be.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

compsciguy78 said:


> Give me Yi Jianlian over Pau Gasol 8 days of the week.
> He is what Pau Gasol will never be.


Jesus God. :lol:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

well, right now, the Grizz would be dumb not to take Yi over Pau. he's the one with the potential


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Yi will never be as good as Gasol or even close.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Yi over Pau? Are you freaking serious?

How about Yi for Richard Jefferson because Jefferson has never been?as good as Gasol.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

croco said:


> Yi will never be as good as Gasol or even close.


a bit premature no? and if they do decide to trade Pau, what better value can they get?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> Yi over Pau? Are you freaking serious?
> 
> How about Yi for Richard Jefferson because Jefferson has never been?as good as Gasol.


i didnt understand this but I'd trade RJ for Yi, if that is what you infer


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> a bit premature no? and if they do decide to trade Pau, what better value can they get?


Yi is already 23 and not doing much, the hype is a soap bubble.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

NorthSideHatrik said:


> Gasol and JC Navarro for Marvin Williams, Josh Childress, and Speedy Claxton.


As a semi-Hawks fan, I would not be in favor of the team making that deal. Childress is a fabulous player off the bench, Marvin Williams is starting to blossom and the team really shouldn't be looking to deal those guys in a package deal unless it's bringing someone of Amare Stoudemire's caliber back in return.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

croco said:


> Yi is already 23 and not doing much, the hype is a soap bubble.


he's averaging 11/6/1 as a rookie. not bad. he's actually been playing better then what ppl thought he'd be since most thought he'd take a while to get adjusted


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> he's averaging 11/6/1 as a rookie. not bad. he's actually been playing better then what ppl thought he'd be since most thought he'd take a while to get adjusted



hmmm...what did Gasol do as an even younger rookie?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> hmmm...what did Gasol do as an even younger rookie?


alot more but gasol but what is Gasol doing now? Yi is the one with the potential and who knows, you dont know, i dont but yi could end up being a better player then Pau. If the Grizz are willing to take Deng and etc.. when they already have Gay, Miller and whatever, why wouldnt they take a chance on a guy who can play the position left by Pau?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Yi plays defense, something Gasol will never be great at.

Yi has potential to be better player then Gasol because His athleticism makes Pau Gasol look like a stiff.

11-6 in limited minutes isn't bad. Yi has just begun to play. 2 more years and hes dropping the same numbers as Pau Gasol with more athleticism and better defense if given the shot opportunities.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

compsciguy78 said:


> Yi plays defense, something Gasol will never be great at.
> 
> Yi has potential to be better player then Gasol because His athleticism makes Pau Gasol look like a stiff.
> 
> 11-6 in limited minutes isn't bad. Yi has just begun to play. 2 more years and hes dropping the same numbers as Pau Gasol with more athleticism and better defense if given the shot opportunities.


As he proceeds to leave Memphis for a larger Chinese market. Good thinking.


----------

